# NEW YORK | The Set - 511-517 West 35th Street | 177m | 580ft | 44 fl | T/O



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/10

Midtown NYC 2021 by Kenny Rodriguez, on Flickr

Midtown NYC 2021 by Kenny Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/10

IMG_2788 Hudson Yards, Empire State Building by Serene Skye, on Flickr

IMG_2668 Empire State Building Hudson Yards by Serene Skye, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415791798128103425


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

That looks like 450 Eleventh Avenue to me!


redcode said:


> Jul 14
> 
> by Alberto Cervantes, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

A Chicagoan said:


> That looks like 450 Eleventh Avenue to me!


oh shoot I meant to post it in the 450 11th Avenue thread. Dunno why I ended up here 😂


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 18









落日熔金 by 仲夏 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417158251196690437


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417648296470978560


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 22









@GaryHershorn

DSC_0608 by Paycor Photos, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRt0FZoDGeo/


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 31

Manhattan skyline at 3PM. by John A. Fleming, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422149208375713794


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 5









russellmanthy


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423446796186099717


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424183666377383939


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 8









GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424566887573344263


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 17









vixiwixi


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/21











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429239730328281088


----------



## cubsfan (Jan 10, 2006)

Very nice looking, odd seeing a tower under construction that isn't utilizing a glass/aluminum curtain wall in its entirety. I almost forgot there's other ways to design and construct a building with only following Chicago development. I vaguely remember a period when it was Chicago's architecture inspiring envy.


----------

